# Nintendo loves penises and butts



## Deleted_171835 (May 9, 2013)

> In a recent article on Kotaku, writer Patricia Hernandez pointed out that, while Nintendo will censor asses, it has no problem showcasing a delicious penis.
> 
> She used _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ as evidence, criticizing Nintendo's hypocrisy for censoring an ass in _Fire Emblem _while allowing Michelangelo's David to strut his stiffening stuff. Well, like her, I also have _New Leaf_, and I can confirm _Animal Crossing_ is actually pretty consistent with the dong-to-derriere ratio.
> 
> After getting a visit from art dealer Redd in my own town (the noble town of Chungus), my eyes were naturally drawn to the pebbly posterior you see before you. While Kotaku would have you believe that Nintendo is anti-bum, I have evidence that it considers both the front _and_ the back door equally valid -- at least as far as _New Leaf_ is concerned.


http://www.destructoid.com/kotaku-lied-nintendo-loves-penises-and-butts--253415.phtml



Spoiler: Other pieces of evidence - NSFW?


----------



## emigre (May 9, 2013)




----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2013)

This isn't a penis. Look closely.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2013)

I like big busts and I cannot lie. You other brothers can't deny.


----------



## Rizsparky (May 9, 2013)

Who doesnt!


----------



## beta4attack (May 9, 2013)

This is just flame bait....
inb4 chaos


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I like big busts and I cannot lie. You other brothers can't deny.


 
I like good games and I cannot lie. You other companies can't deny.
When Nintendo walks in with an itty bitty game, and it's the same thing. 
You get served.


----------



## Qtis (May 9, 2013)

Surprised? Censoring explicit content will undoubtedly lead to this. The easiest examples are in art in general: an old ancient greek/roman statue can have a penis all it wants, but god forbid you if you happened to show a bare breast somewhere in modern art. Not to mention text book examples.

ps. Nice ass in Fire Emblem.


----------



## jefffisher (May 9, 2013)

i think that's an arm, i've never seen a penis that shape or that far off to the side.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 9, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> This isn't a penis. Look closely.


 

Hey, you're the expert. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## jomaper (May 9, 2013)

M-muh tharja-kun~~~~


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Squirps (May 9, 2013)

What about this picture? (In OP)



Spoiler


----------



## jomaper (May 9, 2013)

PENIS MASTERRACE BROS [email protected]?


----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2013)

emigre said:


>


 I had to steal that and post it in the funny pics thread .....that was to funny LMAO


----------



## geishroy (May 9, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 2608


the other picture has the cock in it. the article is saying that kotaco says nintendo is anti ass (because of the FE censor), the picture you have circled is him proving that nintendo games contain ass shots.


----------



## Osha (May 9, 2013)

Kotaku is making a fuss out of nothing, what else is new ?
The website lost its right to be called a respectable gaming website when they started talking about body pillows.


----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I like big busts and I cannot lie. You other brothers can't deny.


The Australian version goes like this ,
I like big bums and can not lie , you other blokes can't deny , when a sheila walks in with a itty bitty waist and throws a can of fosters up in your face , you get drunk


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 9, 2013)

geishroy said:


> the other picture has the cock in it. the article is saying that kotaco says nintendo is anti ass (because of the FE censor), the picture you have circled is him proving that nintendo games contain ass shots.


Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 9, 2013)

Nintendo is like ooh,woman naked.lolololo kids shouldn't see that, TAKE IT OFF!

Well,we can allow for mens penises and assholes because men will be too in disgust to even look at it.And I'm pretty sure girls already knows how they look.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2013)

Christ...some "reporters" really gotta grow up.

And there I was, thinking that that Simpsons-episode about censoring that same statue was just exaggerating to make the point clear. I guess I thought wrong.


----------



## DJPlace (May 9, 2013)

i have seen Teen Rated games that show butt cracks but not that game? what the hell is going on in this world...


----------



## jomaper (May 9, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> i have seen Teen Rated games that show butt cracks but not that game? what the hell is going on in this world...


God damn get the hell over it already. Rating system is stupid, but thinking that kids won't see an ass elsewhere is stupid as well.
Specially if we're talking about the David.


----------



## DJPlace (May 9, 2013)

jomaper said:


> God damn get the hell over it already. Rating system is stupid, but thinking that kids won't see an ass elsewhere is stupid as well.
> Specially if we're talking about the David.


 
if your trying to do something mental it's going fail on your part and mine. but on topic nintendo should combine the pennies and cracks. LOL. i would list games about butt cracks but i don't want and i don't care.


----------



## jomaper (May 9, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> if your trying to do something mental it's going fail on your part and mine. but on topic nintendo should combine the pennies and cracks. LOL. i would list games about butt cracks but i don't want and i don't care.


Sorry, but I don't understand what you're saying. But ok.


----------



## DJPlace (May 9, 2013)

your will not get use to me trust me i'm the nut job of the site.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

You have to be perverted to be even remotely interested in Animal Crossing so this comes as no suprise - they're merely catering to their wicked audience.


----------



## DinohScene (May 9, 2013)

Ever saw Capt. Falcon?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2013)

Patricia is fucking retarded. She's the one that stirs all the shit on that site.

sidenote: I wish that ass in fire emblem didn't get censored,


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Patricia is fucking retarded. She's the one that stirs all the shit on that site.
> 
> sidenote: I wish that ass in fire emblem didn't get censored,


Sometimes an ass covered is more so aluring than an ass in the open. A bare butt is just a butt... but a butt cleverly covered gets the imagination going... It's like a Christmas present - even when you know what's inside, taking off the paper is a big part of the fun... 

_NOT SAFE FOR WORK! ;O;_


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 10, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> if your trying to do something mental it's going fail on your part and mine. but on topic nintendo should combine the pennies and cracks. LOL. i would list games about butt cracks but i don't want and i don't care.


 

Where did pennies come into the discussion?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sometimes an ass covered is more so aluring than an ass in the open. A bare butt is just a butt... but a butt cleverly covered gets the imagination going... It's like a Christmas present - even when you know what's inside, taking off the paper is a big part of the fun...
> 
> _NOT SAFE FOR WORK! ;O;_


 
Well it doesn't even look like she's pulling them down. The way her fingers are suggests she's just fixing them or pulling them up or something. Fucking Nintendo :/


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well it doesn't even look like she's pulling them down. The way her fingers are suggests she's just fixing them or pulling them up or something. Fucking Nintendo :/


...in that case, you're in the lucky role of a spectator and the lady is unaware of your presence. Kinky-dinky.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...in that case, you're in the lucky role of a spectator and the lady is unaware of your presence. Kinky-dinky.


Iono, I hate censoring in games. Especially when other games don't get censored in North America, like say Heavy Rain, Catherine, or even Code Princess on the 3DS. Is it that big of a deal? Not really, but it's dumb to censor something like that to begin with. I mean personally, I would like to see that ass in Fire Emblem (no idea who it is yet, still in the beginning of the game).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Iono, I hate censoring in games. Especially when other games don't get censored in North America, like say Heavy Rain, Catherine, or even Code Princess on the 3DS. Is it that big of a deal? Not really, but it's dumb to censor something like that to begin with. I mean personally, I would like to see that ass in Fire Emblem (no idea who it is yet, still in the beginning of the game).


Nintendo is well-known for censoring games, at least NoA is. It's an on-going process that started in the NES days - NoA wants Nintendo platforms to appear child-friendly, religion-neutral and refrain from any sexual or drug/alcohol/smoking-related content.

I mean, they removed nipples from statues in Castlevania, they removed cigarettes from some enemy sprites in Earthbound, they removed a cross from a hospital not to reference Christianity as well - they've done things far weirder than covering buttocks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo is well-known for censoring games, at least NoA is. It's an on-going process that started in the NES days - NoA wants Nintendo platforms to appear child-friendly, religion-neutral and refrain from any sexual or drug/alcohol/smoking-related content.
> 
> I mean, they removed nipples from statues in Castlevania, they removed cigarettes from some enemy sprites in Earthbound, they removed a cross from a hospital not to reference Christianity as well - they've done things far weirder than covering buttocks.


 
Sure, but they've also kinda did the opposite, for example, Links Shield in the first Legend of Zelda, still had the cross on it... or was it the bible. It was one of those. Iono, like I said, it's petty but I'd like it if that wasn't censored. Or hell, when the console asks you for your date of birth, it should base it off of that. "Over 16? Okay, here's an ass" "Younger than 16? Here's a cape" or whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 10, 2013)

No disney likes penises and butts


----------



## loco365 (May 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sure, but they've also kinda did the opposite, for example, Links Shield in the first Legend of Zelda, still had the cross on it... or was it the bible. It was one of those. Iono, like I said, it's petty but I'd like it if that wasn't censored. Or hell, when the console asks you for your date of birth, it should base it off of that. "Over 16? Okay, here's an ass" "Younger than 16? Here's a cape" or whatever the fuck it is.


And given the majority, I think most people will choose "Over 16" because they can.


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Sure, but they've also kinda did the opposite, for example, Links Shield in the first Legend of Zelda, still had the cross on it... or was it the bible. It was one of those. Iono, like I said, it's petty but I'd like it if that wasn't censored. Or hell, when the console asks you for your date of birth, it should base it off of that. "Over 16? Okay, here's an ass" "Younger than 16? Here's a cape" or whatever the fuck it is.



Vibeceptor got you thinking...The way the put that ending too.It was screaming to make you think of a dildo.They didn't censor that did they.


----------



## Geren (May 10, 2013)

God damn, people really don't understand the meaning of art.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 10, 2013)

Thread title "Nintendo loves penises and butts" I thought they loved money?  I've learned something today.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 10, 2013)

That's not a butt


----------



## Taleweaver (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo is well-known for censoring games, at least NoA is. It's an on-going process that started in the NES days - NoA wants Nintendo platforms to appear child-friendly, religion-neutral and refrain from any sexual or drug/alcohol/smoking-related content.
> 
> I mean, they removed nipples from statues in Castlevania, they removed cigarettes from some enemy sprites in Earthbound, they removed a cross from a hospital not to reference Christianity as well - they've done things far weirder than covering buttocks.


I suddenly have a mental picture:


Bayonetta 2 in Europe:







Bayonetta 2 in America:


----------



## Eerpow (May 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo is well-known for censoring games, at least NoA is. It's an on-going process that started in the NES days - NoA wants Nintendo platforms to appear child-friendly, religion-neutral and refrain from any sexual or drug/alcohol/smoking-related content.
> 
> I mean, they removed nipples from statues in Castlevania, they removed cigarettes from some enemy sprites in Earthbound, they removed a cross from a hospital not to reference Christianity as well - they've done things far weirder than covering buttocks.


(BTW that butt shot is fanservice DLC, not something you normally see in the game)
In the US and Japanese versions of FE:A there's a conversation about soft bouncy boobs. In the EU game it was replaced with hair instead, seems like things are more censored over here. The opposite to what taleweaver is suggesting.

Removal of the red cross isn't religion related, it's a copyrighted logo they didn't have the rights to.
Castlevania has always used Christians symbols without a problem.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Removal of the red cross isn't religion related, it's a copyrighted logo they didn't have the rights to.
> Castlevania has always used Christians symbols without a problem.


I see, I see. How... odd. I was not aware that you can randomly copyright a widely-accepted symbol used on hospitals. _(Yes, I now know the organization in question was the Red Cross)_


----------

